# New Charlotte Topics



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Two interesting topics in there were Jay Williams possibly being available for the expansion draft and Utah's Walt Perrin thinks Sting GM Bernie Bickerstaff is the headrunner for the GM position. Plus a new sports channel for all the Bobcats games. This is just me but I don't think Chicago would let him go, I have heard rehabilitation is going strong and he would still have a small trade value considering he was the #2 pick. Gm position its really up to grabs as I see it but Bernie would be my favorite choice.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Ive said early Bernie would be my top choice for Gm and he wouldnt have to far travel.

The channel I use to get all the Hornet games on is the Spanish channel now, so getting a new sports channel would be great. I mean would would be the point of having a home team if you cant watch them.

As for Jay Williams, I dont see him ever becoming the player he could of been before the accident. Maybe we could pick him so he could stay on the cap for now, until his contract expires. He contract is relatively small and we'll need some free space after our salary cap exands in the upcoming years, but I cant see him sticking around.


BTW who is that in your avatar


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Bobby Phills


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I though so. He looked a little different to me in the avatar. Maybe because it been a couple of years since the accident.


----------



## pcon (Oct 25, 2003)

Jay(aka Jason) Williams= no thank you


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pcon</b>!
> Jay(aka Jason) Williams= no thank you


Explain please. Oh and its good to have another Bobcats fan, welcome.


----------

